# Speed camera alert ..?



## Muddybuggy29

Is it possible to add speed camera alerts to the sat nav ? Does anyone have a step by step guide July 16 build cheers guys


----------



## Dino_Donis

Muddybuggy29 said:


> Is it possible to add speed camera alerts to the sat nav ? Does anyone have a step by step guide July 16 build cheers guys


Yes it is possible I have them loaded on my 2017 TTS, there are few threads on here about it. but in summary:-

> Subscribe to somewhere like Pocketgpsworld and download their speed camera database (I downloaded in csv format).
> Find some decent icons as the one supplied are poor quality (I made my own).
> Go to my audi (I assumed you are signed up) and use the my Special Destination Tool to load in the databases & other POIs
> The tool will run a java app which output is a set of files that you need to transfer to an SD card.
> Plug the SD card into the car and run the system update.
> Go to the map settings and turn on the Speed cameras so they appear on the map.
> Turn on the alerts so you get audio & pop-up alerts when approaching cameras
> Drive & enjoy


----------



## Muddybuggy29

Thanks for the info sounds a bit out of my capabilities will see how I get on cheers


----------



## ticitybo

The above method works, is easy to use and allows you to use alternative icons on the ma for the different cameras.

Alternatively you can use the following instructions which provide a more simplistic approach and requires less effort;

To create Speed Camera file on to an SD Card.
1. Create an account with PocketGPS.com and pay the £19.99 subscription for the speed camera database updates.
2. Download a handy app called SpeedCameraToPoi from https://github.com/mcaddy/audipoi - save this to a folder for future use.
3. Insert an empty SD card and run the above app by double clicking the SpeedCameraToPoi.exe file. I chose the Audi A3 option even though I have a TT.
4. Take SD card to the car, insert into one of the slots and turn on ignition. Remove any other SD Cards that are installed as the transfer won't occur if other SD Cards are installed.
5. Go to the NAV menu and select "Special Destinations"
6. Scroll to "MyAudi Special Destinations". DO NOT PUSH DOWN ON THE MAIN BUTTON, but instead click it right to bring up the "+"/Right Context Menu"
7. Once you get the right context menu (Options) up choose "Import MyAudi Special Destinations"
8. Choose the SD card.
9. Follow on screen instructions.

To enable alerts
1. Go to the nav screen
2. Press the Right Options button
3. Scroll down and select "Navigation Settings"
4. Choose "Arrival Notifications"
5. Tick the option for "Display notification when nearby" and optionally "Play notification tone"
6. Select "myAudi special destinations" and choose which camera type you want notifications for.

The above method works, is easy to use and provides reliable and accurate speed camera warnings. However you need to be aware that the warnings will pop up when you are near a camera, even if its on a road above you, below you or in the general vicinity.


----------



## Kenny.

ticitybo said:


> The above method works, is easy to use and allows you to use alternative icons on the ma for the different cameras.
> 
> Alternatively you can use the following instructions which provide a more simplistic approach and requires less effort;
> 
> To create Speed Camera file on to an SD Card.
> 1. Create an account with PocketGPS.com and pay the £19.99 subscription for the speed camera database updates.
> 2. Download a handy app called SpeedCameraToPoi from https://github.com/mcaddy/audipoi - save this to a folder for future use.
> 3. Insert an empty SD card and run the above app by double clicking the SpeedCameraToPoi.exe file. I chose the Audi A3 option even though I have a TT.
> 4. Take SD card to the car, insert into one of the slots and turn on ignition. Remove any other SD Cards that are installed as the transfer won't occur if other SD Cards are installed.
> 5. Go to the NAV menu and select "Special Destinations"
> 6. Scroll to "MyAudi Special Destinations". DO NOT PUSH DOWN ON THE MAIN BUTTON, but instead click it right to bring up the "+"/Right Context Menu"
> 7. Once you get the right context menu (Options) up choose "Import MyAudi Special Destinations"
> 8. Choose the SD card.
> 9. Follow on screen instructions.
> 
> To enable alerts
> 1. Go to the nav screen
> 2. Press the Right Options button
> 3. Scroll down and select "Navigation Settings"
> 4. Choose "Arrival Notifications"
> 5. Tick the option for "Display notification when nearby" and optionally "Play notification tone"
> 6. Select "myAudi special destinations" and choose which camera type you want notifications for.
> 
> The above method works, is easy to use and provides reliable and accurate speed camera warnings. However you need to be aware that the warnings will pop up when you are near a camera, even if its on a road above you, below you or in the general vicinity.


I've just finished installing the camera's as per ticitybo's post and it's working perfectly, thanks for the information!

Regards
Ken


----------



## Toshiba

Just for clarity as it keeps coming up thread after thread.... you DO NOT need an account with ANYONE to get the download data, but it's upto you if you want to pay for it.


----------



## stueychewy

Toshiba said:


> Just for clarity as it keeps coming up thread after thread.... you DO NOT need an account with ANYONE to get the download data, but it's upto you if you want to pay for it.


Hi Toshiba,

I've only ever seen links to a subscription service. Is there actually a free DB or are you implying torrents etc?

Ta.


----------



## Toshiba

Yeah, i use a free download.


----------



## Wedge0107

Or do what I do and download the free TomTom speed camera app on your phone. You can change the app settings so that it recognises your car Bluetooth, so it switches itself on (and off when switching car off), so it doesn't run all the time. You get an audio alert (can change to voice alert) when close to speed camera, the sound comes through your car speakers. Simple solution.


----------



## ZephyR2

Does that mean that the MMI media is tuned to your phone and so you can't have the radio or other media playing?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wedge0107

Sorry for the delay. No it just runs in the background of your phone and doesn't interfere with car media functions. I often play Spotify through my phone at the same time as the TomTom app is on, plus it also works at notifying you of cameras whilst using the phone to make calls too. Much simpler solution. You can change setting to a voice rather than a bleep, you can also change the proximity distance to the camera before you are notified too. All free and pretty accurate too, even beeps when you are coming towards traffic congestion.


----------



## Kenny.

Wedge0107 said:


> Sorry for the delay. No it just runs in the background of your phone and doesn't interfere with car media functions. I often play Spotify through my phone at the same time as the TomTom app is on, plus it also works at notifying you of cameras whilst using the phone to make calls too. Much simpler solution. You can change setting to a voice rather than a bleep, you can also change the proximity distance to the camera before you are notified too. All free and pretty accurate too, even beeps when you are coming towards traffic congestion.


Hi I've been looking on the AppStore and there are several TomTom apps, which is the one you are using, as I like the idea of being able to adjust the distance from the camera that you receive the alert.

Thanks in advance 
Ken


----------



## jameshardy

Hi guys..

I actually find it better to use pocketgps world for the camera database (more up to date than the other i have used) and then using POIBase (now that myaudi have disabled the Personal POI section)...

I found this video giving a step by step guide of how to install -


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Not on the mk1 TT


----------



## cliveju

Super video, thanks!


----------



## K3GNM

Thanks for the info on this post guys... does anyone know if these kick in all the time even if you have not input a destination?


----------



## ZephyR2

jameshardy said:


> Hi guys..
> 
> I actually find it better to use pocketgps world for the camera database (more up to date than the other i have used) and then using POIBase (now that myaudi have disabled the Personal POI section)...
> 
> I found this video giving a step by step guide of how to install -


I've just given this a try with 4 basic categories - Gastos, Mobliles, Red lights and Specs. I think it said that there were more than 5000 Mobiles so it dropped some. The program wasn't very intuitive but I got there in the end and successfully downloaded it all to an SD card. Stuck it in the TT and uploaded it all fine.
I've now replaced the standard icons with my own bigger ones and it seemed to accept them OK. Will try them in the car tomorrow.
Points to note - the Conditions and Terms of Use are only in German so unless you speak German you don't know what you're singing up for. I'd want to see that in English before I paid for a subscription. 
Likewise the Support forums are all in German although Google has a shot at translating much of it, but it makes hard going.
All the pages in the actual program are in English.



K3GNM said:


> Thanks for the info on this post guys... does anyone know if these kick in all the time even if you have not input a destination?


Yes they do - icons are shown on the map and you get visual and audio notifications.


----------



## K3GNM

Wondering if anyone can help me out here... I've got the database and they are all uploaded into the car successfully following the steps on the previous pages guide. They are listed in the cars settings with the boxes ticked as well, but when on a journey no notifications at all happening or any signs of speed cameras.
Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## kevin#34

I have .cvs files for gatso, mobile and other 2 categories, plus the .jpg for the icons, but what about the alerts? can .mp3, or .ogg files be used, or just we have to rely on navi notification tone ?
however, it's a shame that audi removed PDI uploading tool from _my audi_.... [smiley=argue.gif]



Dino_Donis said:


> Muddybuggy29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible to add speed camera alerts to the sat nav ? Does anyone have a step by step guide July 16 build cheers guys
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is possible I have them loaded on my 2017 TTS, there are few threads on here about it. but in summary:-
> 
> > Subscribe to somewhere like Pocketgpsworld and download their speed camera database (I downloaded in csv format).
> > Find some decent icons as the one supplied are poor quality (I made my own).
> > Go to my audi (I assumed you are signed up) and use the my Special Destination Tool to load in the databases & other POIs
> > The tool will run a java app which output is a set of files that you need to transfer to an SD card.
> > Plug the SD card into the car and run the system update.
> > Go to the map settings and turn on the Speed cameras so they appear on the map.
> > *Turn on the alerts so you get audio *& pop-up *alerts *when approaching cameras
> > Drive & enjoy
Click to expand...


----------



## Dino_Donis

K3GNM said:


> Wondering if anyone can help me out here... I've got the database and they are all uploaded into the car successfully following the steps on the previous pages guide. They are listed in the cars settings with the boxes ticked as well, but when on a journey no notifications at all happening or any signs of speed cameras.
> Does anyone have any ideas?


There's a setting under *Notifications* where you can select any POI category to give Audible alert along with a pop-up on VC no matter what screen you are in i.e. you don't have to have the map on or navigation running..
*I believe this option is only available on 2017 cars onwards...*


----------



## K3GNM

Dino_Donis said:


> K3GNM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wondering if anyone can help me out here... I've got the database and they are all uploaded into the car successfully following the steps on the previous pages guide. They are listed in the cars settings with the boxes ticked as well, but when on a journey no notifications at all happening or any signs of speed cameras.
> Does anyone have any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> There's a setting under *Notifications* where you can select any POI category to give Audible alert along with a pop-up on VC no matter what screen you are in i.e. you don't have to have the map on or navigation running..
> *I believe this option is only available on 2017 cars onwards...*
Click to expand...

Thanks mate, is this under Notifications under sat nav settings or Car?


----------



## Dino_Donis

K3GNM said:


> Dino_Donis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K3GNM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wondering if anyone can help me out here... I've got the database and they are all uploaded into the car successfully following the steps on the previous pages guide. They are listed in the cars settings with the boxes ticked as well, but when on a journey no notifications at all happening or any signs of speed cameras.
> Does anyone have any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> There's a setting under *Notifications* where you can select any POI category to give Audible alert along with a pop-up on VC no matter what screen you are in i.e. you don't have to have the map on or navigation running..
> *I believe this option is only available on 2017 cars onwards...*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks mate, is this under Notifications under sat nav settings or Car?
Click to expand...

It's in the navigation settings...


----------



## K3GNM

Hmmmm, not sure mine has this feature or at least I can't find it.... it's a 2016 model


----------



## Dino_Donis

K3GNM said:


> Hmmmm, not sure mine has this feature or at least I can't find it.... it's a 2016 model


I did state in *bold* above that as far as I know it is on available on 2017 models onwards....


----------



## Gh0sty

K3GNM said:


> Hmmmm, not sure mine has this feature or at least I can't find it.... it's a 2016 model


I did this as well, if it's not in the settings, then it'll give no audible tone. When you take the car to a service, they'll update the software to the latest version for £350 quid, I believe that'll make it work. Can anyone confirm if this is the case???

if you get the cameralert app, that allows you to use the pocket gps data, it tells you over bluetooth when a camera is approaching, on the motorway the map zooms out too far to see the icons.


----------



## Dino_Donis

Gh0sty said:


> K3GNM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, not sure mine has this feature or at least I can't find it.... it's a 2016 model
> 
> 
> 
> I did this as well, if it's not in the settings, then it'll give no audible tone. When you take the car to a service, they'll update the software to the latest version for £350 quid, I believe that'll make it work. Can anyone confirm if this is the case???
> 
> if you get the cameralert app, that allows you to use the pocket gps data, it tells you over bluetooth when a camera is approaching, on the motorway the map zooms out too far to see the icons.
Click to expand...

From what I have read the VC cannot be updated by firmware upgrades as the hardware is different....


----------



## Matrix

There are no firmware updates available for 2016 model VC. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## kronox

I follow the guide from POI Base and it works on MY16 

But i dont know why... but nav upgrade some days after i install it. But it works!


----------



## Gh0sty

Dino_Donis said:


> Gh0sty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K3GNM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, not sure mine has this feature or at least I can't find it.... it's a 2016 model
> 
> 
> 
> I did this as well, if it's not in the settings, then it'll give no audible tone. When you take the car to a service, they'll update the software to the latest version for £350 quid, I believe that'll make it work. Can anyone confirm if this is the case???
> 
> if you get the cameralert app, that allows you to use the pocket gps data, it tells you over bluetooth when a camera is approaching, on the motorway the map zooms out too far to see the icons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what I have read the VC cannot be updated by firmware upgrades as the hardware is different....
Click to expand...

It must be because mine is a MY15 - took the car in for a full service last week, and they quoted £300 to do a firmware upgrade. I think there are only 2 firmware differences, between having ACP and not maybe?


----------



## K3GNM

kronox said:


> I follow the guide from POI Base and it works on MY16
> 
> But i dont know why... but nav upgrade some days after i install it. But it works!


Do you have a link to this?


----------



## kevin#34

check this tutorial:


----------



## kevin#34

question:
when I want to update the gatso list, should I delete the category from MMI and then upload the new file, or just upload the new one, overwriting the current one that was uploaded previously ?

In addition to this, I found that is impossible to upload icons 33x33 pixel (as recommended for MMI) with POI Base (it accepts 22x22 only), anyone experiencing the same issue?


----------



## kevin#34

anyone knows which is the best icons size (in pixel) for the MMI?


----------



## ZephyR2

I've uploaded bigger icons to POIBase and they work fine. 200x200 pixels.
There are some alternative icons on this thread which I've used. 
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1257097
I think I selected the 33x33 option and just uploaded then and they are then reduced in size, wither by POIBase of the VC.


----------



## kevin#34

ok, I upsized the icons from 22x22 to 33x33, I will upload them on VC tonight and check how they perform


----------



## Chewiee1145

Hello, sorry to reply to an old thread but i have a questions. Ive recently bought a 2009 q7 sline 3.0l quottro. The issue im having is that the "Myaudi Special Destinations" is no where to be found and nothing i do works when trying to get the speed cameras added. Any help would be much apreacheated.

Thanks 
Guys and girls


----------



## kevin#34

are you using POIbase?


----------



## jont122

kevin#34 said:


> check this tutorial:


Hello

Tried this last night, was working okay until it started downloading and converting file. Stopped after the first 3 poi's they just had a timer on the last 2 poi's?

Regards


----------



## kevin#34

I have uploaded around 20.000 poi using POIbase without problem, and I do that every month or so, try again


----------



## jont122

kevin#34 said:


> I have uploaded around 20.000 poi using POIbase without problem, and I do that every month or so, try again


Hello

Tried again and everything was fine.

Thank You


----------



## kevin#34

good!


----------



## rafamonteiroo

I'm trying to put POI Base on my Audi TT 2016, and I'm not getting it, says the following message on the MMI "update data is incompatible or outdated"

Maps base date 2018 ROW

my firmwares: 
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels:* Redir Fail!-SRI2
Part No SW: 8S0 920 790 A HW: 8S0 920 790 A
Component: FBenRDW H35 0296

Address 5F: Information Electr. (J794) Labels:* None
Part No SW: 8S0 035 045 M HW: 8S0 035 045 
Component: MU-H-N-RW 043 1339


----------



## kevin#34

no idea, sorry  
but if the MMI works properly, there should be no problem in uploading POI's


----------



## rafamonteiroo

kevin#34 said:


> no idea, sorry
> but if the MMI works properly, there should be no problem in uploading POI's


Do you have sample CSV files for me to see?


----------



## kevin#34

you can't upload a .csv file as it is, you need to upload the package that poibase creates (.csv+.jpg)


----------



## rafamonteiroo

kevin#34 said:


> you can't upload a .csv file as it is, you need to upload the package that poibase creates (.csv+.jpg)


Yes, I did, but I want to compare it with the file I use to create POIbase


----------



## kevin#34

so, do you want the .csv file alone, or the whole folder that poibase creates?


----------



## rafamonteiroo

kevin#34 said:


> so, do you want the .csv file alone, or the whole folder that poibase creates?


I need the .csv you use to create the poibase compatible with audi
to compare to mine

this my


----------



## kevin#34

ok, I will post that tonight


----------



## kevin#34

here you are

https://gofile.io/d/7FBwlv


----------



## rafamonteiroo

kevin#34 said:


> here you are
> 
> https://gofile.io/d/7FBwlv


thanks, is similar to mine


----------



## rafamonteiroo

I managed to make my base in Brazil, but in MMI there is no "my audi special destinations"

POIs are being shown on the map.

Without my Audi destinations, I cannot select my categories

and the icons got small

and how do I clear all POI data?


----------



## kevin#34

very strange&#8230;
for the icons, you can use a bigger size (I use 44x44)



rafamonteiroo said:


> I managed to make my base in Brazil, but in MMI there is no "my audi special destinations"
> 
> POIs are being shown on the map.
> 
> Without my Audi destinations, I cannot select my categories
> 
> and the icons got small
> 
> and how do I clear all POI data?


----------



## rafamonteiroo




----------



## MarksBlackTT

rafamonteiroo said:


>


Maybe get a response or two if it was translated into English


----------



## rafamonteiroo

MarksBlackTT said:


> rafamonteiroo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe get a response or two if it was translated into English
Click to expand...

where it is crossed out in red, "My Audi Special Destinations" should appear


----------



## kevin#34

try to repeat the uploading process, if problem persists, have another run on Poibase


----------



## rafamonteiroo

kevin#34 said:


> try to repeat the uploading process, if problem persists, have another run on Poibase


 your car have AUDI CONNECT and SIM-Card slot?


----------



## kevin#34

yes and yes


----------



## rafamonteiroo

kevin#34 said:


> yes and yes


mine no


----------



## kevin#34

I don't think the Audi connect/SIM slot presence are requirements for having the speed camera alert working.. I Installed them on friend's TT which doesnt' have connect and sim slot neither, and the alerts work perfectly (he just doesnt' have the sound warning since it was introduced on 2017-on models)


----------



## jks89

1) Does anyone currently have the files they can send me please?  
2) Can this be done via usb memory stick or only SD Card? I ask because I don't have a SD card slot on my computer...

Thanks in advance (new member!)


----------



## kevin#34

I have the speed alerts, but don't think you are interested in having them for Italy  
for the upload, you necessarily have to use and SD card, but you can buy a card reader for few £


----------



## jks89

jks89 said:


> 1) Does anyone currently have the files they can send me please?
> 2) Can this be done via usb memory stick or only SD Card? I ask because I don't have a SD card slot on my computer...
> 
> Thanks in advance (new member!)


Probably should mention I'm happy to split the cost for someone who bought them, makes more sense than us all paying £20 for them...


----------



## kevin#34

I am experiencing a strange thing after the last upload I made: when driving in proximity of a POI, I see the pop-up warning on the VC together with the sound alert, but the POI's (speed cameras etc) are not displayed on the map..
I deleted all the categories and re-uploaded them, but no change.. made also an MMI reset, no result
is there any limit in POI's displaying, perhaps? (because I added 2 new categories that leads to a total of nearly 26.000 POI's )


----------



## Molinos

I am sure I read somewhere that POI’s don’t show when the map scale is above a certain level.
Trying to find this to confirm.


----------



## kevin#34

yes I can confirm that, but unfortunately it's not the case...
I will delete 100 RON fuel stations POI's in order to stay under the 20.000 threshold and check again...


----------



## kevin#34

I am going crazy...
deleted and reinstalled my POI's staying under the 20.000 but probem persists, I get pop-up message&warning sound, but no icons on the map (except for the built-in ones).
compared to second to last upload, nothing different (same SD, same procedure using POI Base as usual)

any idea?


----------



## Molinos

kevin#34 said:


> I am going crazy...
> deleted and reinstalled my POI's staying under the 20.000 but probem persists, I get pop-up message&warning sound, but no icons on the map (except for the built-in ones).
> compared to second to last upload, nothing different (same SD, same procedure using POI Base as usual)
> 
> any idea?


Could it be the size of the icons?, when I downloaded from PocketGPSWorld and used POIbase for the conversion to Audi format I was given 4 sizes to choose from, the instructions I was following suggested 22x22 pixels.
I’ve attached a screen grab from POIbase relating to suggested sizes.

Also I just checked how many speed camera POI’s I downloaded and its ~ 37,500


----------



## kevin#34

I am using 44x44 pixel icons size since the beginning, and never had a problem, however will try even this.. thanks for suggesting..


----------



## kevin#34

does anybody know where is stored and how can be deleted the _/net/mmx/mnt/navdb/PersonalPOI/Package_ folder?


----------



## albe0876

Go to 5F BASIC SETTINGS and format the navi partition.
After this reinstall maps and POI


----------



## kevin#34

ok, thanks, it's what _giusemanuel_ already suggested me, definitively I need do try...
once inside the 5F, which is the proper path to format the navi partition? (don't want to go for tentatives and possibly create other problems)

regarding the map, I don't have anymore the latest I uploaded on June '21, is it ok the one of Golf 2017 Discover Pro available on the WV site, right?


----------



## albe0876

Here a screenshot with obd11


----------



## kevin#34

thanks, _formatting partition of internal memory_ just done, then uploaded the POI Base package but no change 
uploaded POI's are listed in _my audi special destinations_, I get pop-up and warning sound when in their proximity, but again, they aren't shown on the map . Tried all the map visualisation (traffic,satellite etc) and at different zoom level, but the only POI's displayed are those provided by Audi...
starting to think it might be something wrong in the POI Base package itself, the only way is to test it on another TT and clarify if is a POI Base package problem, or my MMI problem..


----------



## kevin#34

problem solved! 👍
with the latest POI Base sw update I had, my POI's visibility zoom value went by default to _show POI's up to 30 meters zoom_, but MMI can't zoom-in more than 30 meters, that's why they weren't displayed!
I changed the value to _show POI's up to 500 meters_ and magically they appeared again...
should you experience the same problem, check that zoom setting...

Also, I can confirm that the MMI accept a maximum of 50 POI's category, but no limits in POI's number


----------



## Molinos

kevin#34 said:


> problem solved! 👍
> with the latest POI Base sw update I had, my POI's visibility zoom value went by default to _show POI's up to 30 meters zoom_, but MMI can't zoom-in more than 30 meters, that's why they weren't displayed!
> I changed the value to _show POI's up to 500 meters_ and magically they appeared again...
> should you experience the same problem, check that zoom setting...
> 
> Also, I can confirm that the MMI accept a maximum of 50 POI's category, but no limits in POI's number


well done


----------



## kevin#34

anybody tested icon size bigger that the usual 44x44? do they work?


----------



## Blue lightning

Can anyone advice what might be the problem. I and my firend have both 2015 TTS. We have same version of VC, maps and MMI software. MMI is also patched to 1339 to get the latest maps. Friend was able to upload speed camera POIs to his car from SD. Data was downloaded straight from the link Speedcamupdates provided. We tried that same SD in my car but I got message “The update data are not compatible or are outdated”.


----------



## kevin#34

very strange indeed
try to format the SD and downloading again your POI's, then upload them again in your MMI


----------



## Blue lightning

kevin#34 said:


> very strange indeed
> try to format the SD and downloading again your POI's, then upload them again in your MMI


I have tried several times with different SDs, but none of them works. Also tried the exact same card which worked for my friend.
There have to be some setting which isn’t similar in our cars. Could formatting Navi partition through 5F help for this?


----------



## Blue lightning

No help from formatting internal memory partition.


----------



## kevin#34

try scanning all the codings of your friend's TT 5F, and compare with yours


----------



## Blue lightning

kevin#34 said:


> try scanning all the codings of your friend's TT 5F, and compare with yours


My 5F:
Address 5F: Information Electr. (J794) Labels:* None
Part No SW: 8S0 035 021 M HW: 8S0 035 021 
Component: MU-H-LND-EU 042 1339 
Serial number: A578H0F7523134
Coding: 013354010000000011111102000800132F0000E1007000009E
Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
ASAM Dataset: EV_MUHig6C3Gen2HBAS 001115
ROD: EV_MUHig6C3Gen2HBAS_VW37.rod
VCID: 336E8BAE9A7DEE118C-8066

Friends 5F:
Address 5F: Information Electr. (J794) Labels:* None
Part No SW: 8S0 035 044 M HW: 8S0 035 044 
Component: MU-H-LN-EU 043 1339 
Serial number: A579F0GB005929
Coding: 013354010000000011110002000A00132F0000E1007000009E
Shop #: WSC 33800 001 1048576
ASAM Dataset: EV_MUHig6C3Gen2HBAS 001115
ROD: EV_MUHig6C3Gen2HBAS_VW37.rod
VCID: 3874BC82831B0D49B9-806C

There is some differences in the coding (I have done some changes to original) and also in the part SW and HW. I might have older part? Could that be the problem that I can’t upload the POIs?


----------



## kevin#34

would be better to compare the whole adaptations maps


----------



## Blue lightning

kevin#34 said:


> would be better to compare the whole adaptations maps


There is only few differences in the coding that only refers to radio. Nothing to do with navigation. 
Could someone who have been able to add POIs check what part number their 5F is. Mine is 8S0 035 021 M and my friend’s 8S0 035 044 M. If that is the reason I can’t add those POIs.


----------



## 237tonybates

Mine is 020G and speed cam poi is working 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue lightning

237tonybates said:


> Mine is 020G and speed cam poi is working
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


How did you install them? Did you bought a ready packet somewhere?


----------



## Blue lightning

Or maybe I should ask has someone else get the same message “_The update data are not compatible or are outdated_” and has there been any solution for that?


----------



## kevin#34

never had this message


----------



## 237tonybates

Blue lightning said:


> How did you install them? Did you bought a ready packet somewhere?


A mate gave them me on a sd card . No probs as stated on the tt ,but when I tried on my a3 8v I also got that message and still have had no success 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## jont122

Hello

Just picked up my new car yesterday (2022) have loaded the speed warnings which come up, but cannot get any warning noises. As there appears not to be able to select?

Regards


----------



## kevin#34

you have to activate the warning tone in the "navigation instructions" menu (or something named similar... sorry my MMI language is set to Italian)


----------



## Molinos

jont122 said:


> Hello
> 
> Just picked up my new car yesterday (2022) have loaded the speed warnings which come up, but cannot get any warning noises. As there appears not to be able to select?
> 
> Regards





kevin#34 said:


> you have to activate the warning tone in the "navigation instructions" menu (or something named similar... sorry my MMI language is set to Italian)


Hi, I followed this video YouTube to install speed camera warnings, around 21:27 it guides you through ‘arrival notification’, hope it helps


----------



## jont122

Molinos said:


> Hi, I followed this video YouTube to install speed camera warnings, around 21:27 it guides you through ‘arrival notification’, hope it helps


Thanks that worked


----------

